# Judges Needed!



## PDX_Doug

Well, it's that time a again. We have a great crop of photos for this months contest, and all we need now is a few intrepid souls to pick the best of the best. The photo that will grace the masthead of our forum for the coming month.

Think you are up to the challenge? Please contact me soon!

Thank you, and as always...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Pick me


----------



## Ghosty

In the years I have been on this site I didn't even realize that the pictures changed .... WOW!!


----------



## Moosegut

Ghosty said:


> In the years I have been on this site I didn't even realize that the pictures changed .... WOW!!


Just don't change your avatar Ghosty - its become a classic I look forward to each time I see a post from you.

I'd be happy to be a judge if you need another Doug. I think the pic that is up there now though is fantastic. It says it all about the Outback. Save it in case the monthly contest ever wears off - I think it would be great as the permanent pic.

Scott


----------



## skippershe

Moosegut said:


> I think the pic that is up there now though is fantastic. It says it all about the Outback. Save it in case the monthly contest ever wears off - I think it would be great as the permanent pic.
> 
> Scott


I'll second that motion









Doug, I'm here if you need me


----------



## zoomzoom8

Me, me, me ,me, me, me, me.........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

No! PICK ME!


----------



## egregg57

Mr Kotter! Mr. Kotter! Ohh Ohh!


----------



## RizFam

I'll volunteer if it isn't too late?


----------



## Crismon4

as always......I'm here if ya need me Doug!

No Worries!!!!!









Tricia


----------



## PDX_Doug

WOW! This has been great response this month! Between the offers here, and those via PM I am drowning in judges! A pleasant change of pace, BTW!

If you missed your chance this time, have no fear. We will be doing it all again next month!

Thanks everybody!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

